# Reporting Spam and Smut



## soflaquer (Jan 21, 2007)

It has come to my attention that some new and older members are not sure how to report spam and trash that has littered our web-site.

I am the Forum Moderator.  If you stumble across a Post that is Spam or any other type of Illicit message, simply click on the Blue Button at the top right of the page and an automatic e-mail is generated to me.

Dutch (The Welcome Guy) has Moderator privileges.  Since we have grown expedientially over the years, there is no way one person can moderate this site 24/7.  I am very thankful to him for all that he contributes and "having my back" when I couldn't be around.

Smoking Meat Forums started as a humble (relatively small) Yahoo Group - Which still exists today.  Now, if you enter "Smoking Meat" on the Google Search Engine - WE are #4 on the list!!!!!!!!  Quite a feat, considering our meager beginnings and the criteria it takes to be on the FRONT page of Google - let alone #4 on the list!

Hence, we have been getting hit by Spammers and Hackers trying to disrupt our little slice of Heaven.  So, please, if you see something that doesn't meet our standards here.............let us know!

Jeff


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 21, 2007)

Jeff,
     Thanks for the post. I've seen a few of these posts and didn't know the process. I'll certainly keep an eye out.


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 22, 2007)

It's important that we keep these parasites at bay or they will take over the website.  I have the ability not only to delete the post but BAN the user as well.

As we grow, there may also be times when a member get's out of hand or breaches the decorum of this Forum.  If I personally miss that particular post, it is paramount that other members bring this to my attention by clicking the blue button.  

Remember this is "Everyones" forum, so we need to take care of our own!

Jeff


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jan 22, 2007)

I was going to report a post this morning and got this message when I tried.


"The forum has no moderators, No reports can be therfore sent!

Click Here to return to the topic"

Maybe you have to be logged in at the time for it to report to you.


----------



## illini (Jan 22, 2007)

here's a second to the question

Is it pointless to "Blue Card" if a moderator is not signed on?


----------



## vulcan75001 (Jan 22, 2007)

I also tried to send a report and got the same message
Richard


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 22, 2007)

It is not necessary for a Moderator to be logged in at the time of a report, as it is auto-generated to my personal e-mail.

I know of which Post you are referring to, with the message of "No Moderator".  This is a Hacker!  I have sent this on to Jeff P., the Webmaster, to rid our Forum of it!

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for bring this up Jeff. When you click on the blue button, is sends an e-mail message to Tulsa Jeff, Fla. Jeff  and myself. There have been a number of times when I've logged into my e-mail that I have received notice that a Report is being made. When I access SMF, I see that I have a PM message waiting that more often than naught someone else reporting the same thing.  We do appreciate all your help in alerting us to these bottomdwellers that have little or no morals when it comes to family oreinted sites.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 23, 2007)

I have run across 2 or 3 of these "wormhole" posts and have been sending PM's to you guys. Is this the most efficient way to help you guys get them?


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

It's truly amazing how far we've come, Earl...........Oops, I mean, Dutch.  Do members even know your real name any more, buddy?  My gosh, I forget who even started that.

You have no idea how glad I was when you got moderator priveleges!  When Jeff P. appointed me Moderator, I KNEW we would eventually grow beyond my means alone and how psyced you were when you were appointed the official "Welcome Guy".   Lord, it seems like eons ago now!  Between my hiatus's with work and my Dad's illness, I don't know how we could have accomplished all this without you!  But look at us now......front page of Google!!!!!!!  A long way since the old Yahoo days, huh?

Besides the inevitable Spam, we now have Hackers!  Hopefully, TulsaJeff can rid us of mike18............our access cannot Ban him.

It will only get worse as we grow, so everyone needs to be on the ball and report this erogenous crap!

Jeff


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, for now..............yes.

Jeff


----------



## Dutch (Jan 23, 2007)

That's alright Jeff, Dutch or Earl-either one is fine. We have come a long way. Was just looking at the info below my avatar-Been on this site since July 6, 2005 and have over 2400 posts. I've been on a Shooting forum since 2003 and only have 350 posts logged there!


----------



## soflaquer (Jan 23, 2007)

I was just bustin' ya on the "Earl" thing!  In the early days, a member started calling you that because of your Dutch Oven competitions, then a few more......next thing I knew you had "Dutch" as your middle name......now that's all you go by and what everyone knows you by, now.  I was going thru some Posts last night (I'm never up that late!) when the coinsidence hit me.  It tickled me how it evolved.

2400+, you're just a chatty little thing aren't ya?     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I started on day one, July 3rd, and you've got me beat by a mile!  Heck, there's regulars on here that have me beat on # of Posts.

Jeff


----------



## zardnok (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.  I looked all over the boards trying to find a "report this post" button and never could.  A community like this requires us all to police it and keep our eyes out for nefarious posts.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hate to bust your bubble, but i just checked,..............you're listed as #1!


----------



## monty (Apr 13, 2007)

By gosh, Geoff, you have a point there!  That's why I was added to the moderator staff. It is really getting busy here. Just got that last "cutie" zapped and I am sure there will be more. While we do our best to respond it may take a few minutes to get the baddies gone!

Thanks to all the members who report questionable posts!

Cheers!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 14, 2007)

Srmonty, I (we) really appreciate the job you guys are doing. But I have a question, I think I reported 2 yesterday. I was wondering if you guys respond to the reports to acknowlede you recieved it.  
Again thanks for all the hard work,
Dominic


----------



## monty (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for the pat on the back, Dominic! It is truly appreciated.

In answer to your question I will thank the reporters when I am able. My work this time of year is rather intense at times. My time on the forum is limited to checking in, zapping the unwanted spammers and heading off to other places.

When a reported post disappears with its creator please consider that an automatic "Thanks"!

And thank you for your participation here! The forum has grown leaps and bounds through the efforts of its dedicated members!

Cheers!


----------



## cheech (Jul 13, 2007)

The little blue button for reporting spam is gone is there a different way to report it now?


----------



## ultramag (Jul 13, 2007)

The little white triangle with the red border and an exclamation point in the middle of it. It is located in the upper right hand corner of the post.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jul 14, 2007)

Speaking as a former moderator and administrator on two different forums, thanks!  I know first hand that the work is sometimes a pain and can grow quite stressful when you have a member who is a thorn.  

You guys have a great forum here.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 15, 2009)

You guys are doing a great fob of zapping spammers...........I haven't seen any spam since I have been a member...........Thanks!


----------



## morkdach (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks that just answered my ?


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 15, 2009)

That might be due to the possible email confirmation of registration, most spammers don't like to leave an email address.


----------



## cruizer (Feb 15, 2009)

Not very computer savvy. Thanx for pointing out the white triangle with red border.


----------

